# Brake Problem: Pads get stuck to rotors when stopped for longer then 20 secs...



## cx-r (Jan 4, 2009)

my front pass brake pads keep getting stuck to the rotors if i'm stopped for about half a minute. once i start to creep foward, i hear a pop which sounds like they are freeing up from being stuck. the vehicle drives / coasts fine and it doesn't seem like they are rubbing once veh is moving. what could be causing this and is there a simple way to fix it. thanx in advance to any1 who can help...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

new hardware is needed most likely.
the pads aren't staying with the caliper


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Had similar problem with rear brakes - emergency brake was not releasing. It turned out to be a bad brake line from the wheel to the metal line.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds like crap in the lines or caliper if the pads aint old and worn out... i remember when i bought i first hb on the way home i stoped ata stop sign went to take off and pop then it ginded looked at it and the rotor had sucked the pad out from onder the caliper and was chillen in the dust cover but the pards were BARE so thats wat my prob was


----------

